# Cane Shelving for rat home??



## SthrnComfort (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm a newbie here, and also will be a newbie rat owner next week! Can anyone please tell me if its ok to convert and old cane shelf into a rat home? Will they be harmed if they eat the cane? There will be loads of other things for them to chew on though. My main concern is if the cane is toxic to them....


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think it's toxic, but I wouldn't want to offer them anything to chew on that is intended to support their weight. It might last for a while, but should it break as a result of chewing, they might hurt themselves, especially since cane can splinter.


----------



## SthrnComfort (Dec 17, 2006)

thats true, i hadnt thought of it splintering. i think i may offer it to them as an extention of the home im building for a short while until i can get more wood,,,so will probably only be a couple of weeks.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

That would probably be just fine.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I would say avoid wood as a rat home.

It absorbs the urine and ammonia and get get nasty and smelly, no matter how much you wash it.

Wire cages are the ultimate choice, in my opinion.


----------

